
The DooM-chip It will run E1M1 till the end of times - doener
https://twitter.com/sylefeb/status/1258808333265514497
======
hactually
If this is your thing, I'd recommend reading the Doom Engine Black Book - pdf
available on Fabiens site but the physical book is worth having!

[https://fabiensanglard.net/gebbdoom/index.html](https://fabiensanglard.net/gebbdoom/index.html)

------
_bxg1
To clarify: This is the original Doom engine implemented in hardware

